# Nigerian Dwarf Color Guessing Game



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

As most Nigerian Dwarf breeders know you never know what color you will get when breeding. We have a FF Doe due the end of July beginning of August. What color do you think she will have?

Here is the Mom to Be:

WRRanch Reeses Pieces


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Here is the Dad
WRRanch Papa Flash


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So far Papa Flash's record is as follows:
Bred to Camanna Tiny Topaz - 
Twins: Light Buckskin Doeling & Cream & White Buckling


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

What a beautiful Girl and such a fitting name!!! As far as colors I have a hard time guess what colors my Nubian and saanen mix girls are going to give lol so I have no clue but I will take a guess of one that looks like mom a cream color one and a black one I can't wait to see what you get I also have a Nigerian doe do end July beginning of August I am so excited!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Camanna Tiny Topaz fall 2012 (these couple pics where on a flip phone...not so great)
Triplets: 1 DARK Buckskin, 1 pure white doeling, 1 white/light cream buckling


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

goatgirl16 said:


> What a beautiful Girl and such a fitting name!!! As far as colors I have a hard time guess what colors my Nubian and saanen mix girls are going to give lol so I have no clue but I will take a guess of one that looks like mom a cream color one and a black one I can't wait to see what you get I also have a Nigerian doe do end July beginning of August I am so excited!!


Thank you! Yeah color guessing is so much fun. Looks like we are due with kids around the same time. :fireworks:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm guessing mostly white with some white and black spots 
And some brown around the nose!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

AJUD Sadie fall 2012:

Here is Mom below (no pictures of these kids):
QUADS: 1 pure white doeling, 2 chamoisee doelings (minimal white), 1 chamoisee buckling (no white)

AJUD Sadie Spring 2013 (accident/pictures below):
Twins: 1 gold/white buckling & 1 Tri-colored buckling


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Okay that is it for kids, Papa Flash's record is so far:
1 cream/white buckling (polled)
1 light buckskin doeling (polled)
1 dark buckskin doeling (horns)
1 pure white doeling (polled)
1 light cream/white buckling (polled)
1 solid chamoisee buckling (polled)
1 solid white doeling (polled)
1 chamoisee doeling little bit white (horns)
1 light chamoisee doeling little bit white (horns)
1 gold/white buckling (polled)
1 tri-colored buckling (polled)

What amazes me is he has 11 kids on the ground...not a single black/white one yet. 

Ok Everyone put your guess's in what are the soon expected kids to be?! (sorry for all the posts.)


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I'm guessing mostly white with some white and black spots
> And some brown around the nose!!


O that would be cute!

I am thinking Tri-colored or buckskin...however to throw it out there for odd ball baby like the nigies like to throw she will have a solid white with black spots like a Dalmatian.

I say that because her mom was like that and the other two in her kidding.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> O that would be cute!
> 
> I am thinking Tri-colored or buckskin...however to throw it out there for odd ball baby like the nigies like to throw she will have a solid white with black spots like a Dalmatian.


A tri color buckskin, then when you think she is done she has an amazing, tiny little dalmatian one,that would be sooooo cute


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Thank you! Yeah color guessing is so much fun. Looks like we are due with kids around the same time. :fireworks:


Yes we are I will post some pics of my girl and guy later I can't wait to see them !!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Being she is a buckskin and to me a buckskin goat will always give me at least 1 buckskin lol. Im going to guess 1 buckskin and 1 black white like papa


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So my Nigerian had her babies this morning she was 13 days early but they all seem like they are doing well here is pic of mom









Dad is black n white 
Here are babies lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I was way off!! Lol 

Congrats though


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Wow I was way off!! Lol
> 
> Congrats though


This is kaskiranch's thread our Nigerian does where due about the same time so I was sharing my kids colors


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, alright lol well then I guess I still have time


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well for being early they look pretty filled out! Super cute...are they chamoisee?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Well for being early they look pretty filled out! Super cute...are they chamoisee?


Yes they really are filled out and nursing well now I can't believe how tiny they are lol yes they are chamoisee I was pretty surprised lol


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

We finally kidded!!!!! Single Doeling black and white like daddy....first black and whit out of 15 kids! Post pics on Tuesday.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

So far I've had 3 does kid and all of them had 1 like them and 1 or 2 like dad. Dad is chamoise and the does were black with white, gold with white and black with lots of white. There were 8 kids total, 2 black and white, 1 gold with white, 1 chocolate chamoisee and 3 chamoise with varying amounts of white. One thing that my breeder friend told me that was very helpful is to remember that under the white there is a color. The kid you call tri-colored is a chamoise with white. Genetically he is the same as the chamoise kid with minimal white. He just has more white. I have a doe who is mostly black with some white on her side and poll. She is genetically the same as my black and white doe who is spotted like a cow. My gold doe is mostly gold with roaning all over and a small splotch of white on her side. The kid came out with a gold roaned head and mostly white body, but is still genetically the same color as her mother...she just has more white.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh they're all so beautiful!


----------

